# FYI Ft Walton gun show this weekend



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

time for another gun show In FT WALTON this weekend..:thumbsup:

GOT-2-GO :yes:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I was thining about heading that way tomorrow. Is it usually a decent show? Any different than the ones here in Pensacola and Milton?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

larger then the one in Milton smaller then Pensacola,

last few were nice , pretty packed, like most of the rest, no killer deals unless you buy from a walker with a gun, ill be a walker with that turk Mauser and a M44

Milton show was way small and hot last time i went.

pensacola show is a long time off too


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I may take a couple of things for sale/trade stock... G29SF, S&W 19-2, etc.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

look for me if you go, ill be the tall 6.5 guy with reddish/gray hair packing 2 long guns unless they sell, also should have on an AR shirt


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I got there about noon and stayed until 4pm. It was a decent show. Very crowded. The $399 Ruger LC9s sold out quickly. I saw another for $439 -- and Jay's of course had one marked for $499 firm...

I'll either buy on-line or wait until the price settles down to stable level. I did like the one I handled -- it will make a nice purse gun for my bride.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bass Pro, in Destin at least, expects theirs to be delivered in July, probably for the 4th of July sale and it is $399


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

way too go Jay's ,:thumbup: 

just like the PF9's they had for $539 when everyone else had them for $299:no:

i saw a few deals but nothing to write home about....didnt sell anything but had a few tire kickers .:whistling:


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

Gun shows around here are definitely lacking. I remember going to gun shows in Phoenix maybe 10 years ago and they were building upon building full of stuff.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good show for me and my buddys! We sold quite few and picked up several good deals! Hope today is as good or better than yestreday! But proably not usually pretty slow an boring on Sundays!:whistling:


----------

